# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  صورة عن الأردن 2010 ماشاء الله

## عمار الاردني

هذه صوره عن الأردن بعد الانتهاء من المشروع العبدلي في عام 2012
وهذه صور مشروع العبدلي


وهذه صورة برجان جديدان في الاردن بعد الانتهاء في عام 2009 وهذه الصورة


وهذه صورة عادية عن عمان حبيت اقدمها لكم


وهذه صورة الجسر المعلق في عبدون (عمّان)





وهنا .... هذان البرجان أطول برجان متصلان في الشرق الأوسط

وسيتم الانتهاء منه 2012

----------


## دموع الورد

ما فيه صور؟؟؟؟!!!

----------


## محمد العزام

وانا ما عندي صور

----------


## عمار الاردني

> ما فيه صور؟؟؟؟!!!


كيف ما في صور أرجو انك تحدث الصفحة

----------


## عمار الاردني

شوف الصور بعد تحديثك للصفحة لانه الصور ظاهرة عندي

----------


## محمد العزام

لا خلص طلعو 

يسلمو على هالصور

----------


## ابن الاردن

حلوين جدا ونشالله ينجح هالمشروع الضخم

----------


## دموع الورد

> هذه صوره عن الأردن بعد الانتهاء من المشروع العبدلي في عام 2010
> وهذه صور مشروع العبدلي
> 
> 
> وهذه صورة برجان جديدان في الاردن بعد الانتهاء في عام 2009 وهذه الصورة
> 
> 
> وهذه صورة عادية عن عمان حبيت اقدمها لكم
> 
> ...


ماشاء الله ...هاي الاردن :SnipeR (30):

----------


## عمار الاردني

طبعا بس هذه بعد 2010

----------


## mylife079

شكرا عمار صور حلوة

----------


## Tiem

اجعلها دائما بازدهار وتقدم دائما.................
تيم

----------


## The Gentle Man

مشكووووووور 
صور حلوه كثير

----------


## saousana

حلو كتير 
ان شاء الله يصير هاد التطور المعماري 
يعطيك العافية

----------


## عمار الاردني

يعطيكم العافية لكل الاعضاء على المرور

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (8):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

حلو يا صاحبي

بس هاد كله بعمان

يعني على حساب المحافظات الثانية

----------


## معاذ ملحم

صور رائعه 

شكرا لك يا  عمار

----------


## كوهين

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## شوبكي

السلام عليكم

----------


## شوبكي

الاردن اولا

----------


## شوبكي

ان شاء الله دايما عامر

----------


## شوبكي

الاردن غير

----------


## شوبكي

ما اروعك

----------


## شوبكي

مع اني اضفت خمس تعليقات ما اتمكنت من رؤية جميع الصور

----------


## شوبكي

:SnipeR (55):

----------


## عميد كلية الحب

حلوين

يسلمو ع الصور

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اها يسلمو على الصور  :Eh S(6):  :SnipeR (13):

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

يسلمووو صور حلوه

----------

